# 5D Mark III Automatic Sensor Cleaning question



## stonep (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have had my 5D 3 for about one week and it's a great camera. One thing I notice is that when automatic sensor cleaning is enabled, sensor cleaning is always performed when the camera is powered on. But it's not always performed when the camera is powered off. Is this something needs to be worried about?

Thanks!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 30, 2012)

It shouldn't be doing it when the camera is powering up, although normally when it's powered off (by the switch, not always when it does it automatic timeout shutdown) it should perform the self-cleaning.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 30, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> It shouldn't be doing it when the camera is powering up, although normally when it's powered off (by the switch, not always when it does it automatic timeout shutdown) it should perform the self-cleaning.



It should do it both powering up and down. Every Canon DSLR I've owned has done it that way.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> It shouldn't be doing it when the camera is powering up...



It should be, actually. However, unlike when you switch it off, at power up the sensor cleaning message doesn't fill the rear LCD, it's indicated by a small animated icon on the rear LCD. Also, the power up sensor clean is immediately interrupted if you take a picture.


----------



## Jamesy (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine does it when I turn it on and off. There is a note somewhere in the manual that says if it is powered down shortly after being powered on (could be vice versa) then a cleaning will not be performed.

Is it possible this is happening?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > It shouldn't be doing it when the camera is powering up...
> ...



Ah, interesting. That's why I never noticed it, it's not a big message on the rear LCD.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2012)

You can disable it in the menus, check to see how its set.


----------

